# Help my baby needs surgery



## banditsmom (Jul 3, 2006)

Hi, I am pretty new here my baby bandit is just 3 and 1/2 months old and yesterday his eye started looking really odd at the bottom the underlid was like swelling up I rushed him to the vets today and she said it's where dogs have what she called a 3rd eye lid and that sometimes the legiments that hold it down get lazy and the eyelid will pop out that way. She said the only solution is to go in and clip it and of course this is done with him sedated. She didn't want to make an appointment just yet because she said generally when one does the other will so she's waiting 1 week to see if his other one does the same thing so he will only need to be sedated 1 time. Has ANYONE ever had a puppy with this condition?


Thanks,
Bandit's mommy


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Is that like "cherry eye"?


----------



## banditsmom (Jul 3, 2006)

Yes that's what my vet called it. Do you know anything about it? How common is this surgery and are there many risks with it? Also is this a genetic fault or just something that comes up sometimes.


Thanks for the help,
Banditsmom


----------



## stephybooboo (Apr 2, 2006)

from what i have seen and read about it it's not hard to fix. i guess it's kinda common and they can fix it pretty easily. hope ur baby is ok


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Cherry Eye
or 
Prolapsed Gland 
of the Third Eyelid 



Within the folds of the lower eyelid, a thin portion of tissue is present that is often called the "nictitans" or "third eyelid". The third eyelid is found in most domestic animals. 
A gland called the "gland of the third eyelid" or the "glands nictitans" or the "haw" is located on the surface of the third eyelid which faces the cornea (clear portion on the outer surface of the globe). 
The gland is a tear producing gland. This gland produces between 30 and 60% of the tears in the dog and cat. The gland is normally out of sight and held in position behind the third eyelid by a small ligament. A prolapsed gland of the third eyelid (or "cherry eye") is thought to be associated with a laxity of the ligament. 

The main orbital lacrimal gland, located beneath a portion of the skull bone, produces the rest of the tears. Unfortunately, the amount of tears produced by each of these glands is variable. The longer the gland is in an abnormal position the greater risk that the gland will be damaged and not fully functional when it is tacked back into place. 


In years past, when a cherry eye occurred, it would be surgically removed. It is now known that should the main orbital lacrimal gland be damaged later in life no "backup" for tear production would exist if the prolapsed gland of the third eyelid is removed. 
Dogs that have had the gland of the third eyelid surgically removed have a greater risk of developing keratoconjunctivitis sicca (dry eye or KCS ) than dogs with intact third eyelid glands. 
Additionally, studies have shown that leaving the gland of the third eyelid in a prolapsed position results in a higher incidence of KCS (Dry Eye) than those patient in whom the gland is surgically replaced.

Cherry Eye which is inflamed 
Certain breeds of dogs develop KCS and cherry eye. These breeds (American Cocker Spaniel, English Bulldog, Shar Pei, Shih Tzu, Lhasa Apso, and Chow Chow) frequently develop KCS (Dry Eye) after removal of the cherry eye condition. 
Dry eye is a serious eye condition that is difficult to treat, and requires life-long treatment. The chance of developing KCS (Dry Eye) is lessened by tacking the gland back into its normal position thereby keeping the gland functional. This is the most desirable way of handling "Cherry Eye". Tacking surgery performed by an experienced veterinary ophthalmologist has a failure rate of less than 5 %.

Another example of Cherry eye 
Failure means that the gland will re-prolapse and need a second surgery in about 5 cases out of 100, animal eye specialists have had great success with the tacking procedures . The tacking surgery is certainly more expensive than surgically removing the gland. However, the cost of treating dry eye (examination and medication fees) is much higher over the life of the pet. Despite surgery, dry eye may develop later in life if damage occurs to all of the lacrimal glands. This damage is usually associated with an immune system dysfunction and its occurrence cannot be predicted.


----------



## JoJos_Mom (Dec 24, 2005)

Yep JoJo had it back in February! 








It actually showed up just prior to his neuter but the vet wanted to wait a few weeks before repairing it because often they repair on their own (the eye lid retracts back in place). Anyways, I did some research and learned there are two methods to surgically repair the cherry eye: 
1. Remove it all together, or
2. Suture it back into place..

I was all for permanently removing it; however, my vet told me that by completely removing it, it would be removing 30% of tear film, which would ultimately cause eye problems down the line. So I went with option #2: stitching it back into place. 

It was a pretty simple fix, but I have to say that JoJo appeared to be in more pain and for longer than when he had his neuter. His eye was swollen for a few days, oozing, and I had to apply an antibiotic cream for two weeks. His eye is beautiful now!!


----------



## JoJos_Mom (Dec 24, 2005)

oh, and what Sullysmom said, the procedure can be pricey!


----------



## banditsmom (Jul 3, 2006)

JoJo looks SO much like my bandit almost identical. My vet is really recommending removing it but after reading everything I think I will talk with her about just suturing it back into place so far she hasn't mentioend a price on it. How much does it generally cost to have the surgery? I really hope his little eye will heal up good once he has the surgery. we're waiting right now to see if the other one is going to flare up but so far it's not it's only the one eye. 


Thanks,
Bandit'smom


----------



## Marie (Apr 22, 2006)

I have some experience with "cherry eye". Had a sweet little cocker who used to get it every now and then. The vet suggested the surgery to correct it but instead, I found that a bit of lubricating eye ointment (it's sold OTC just about anywhere) and a brief, gentle massage in the inner corner of the eye socket worked exceptionally well in keeping it under control indefinately. With the lubricant and massage, the cherry eye would just roll back into place and the eye would be normal again. Sometimes it stayed corrected for only a few days, but mostly it didn't reoccur for many months. You might want to try it and see how it works for your baby.

My cocker died at 14 years old of congestive heart failure...but she had the cherry eye problem since she was very young and it was nothing more than an inconvience throughout her life. Keeping the eyes moistened with plain ole' human saline eye drops a couple of times a day helps to keep it to a minimum...and when it pops out again, the lubricating ointment does the trick immediately in returning the eye to normal. 

For some reason (wink, wink) my vet never even suggested trying the lubricant and when I told her I wasn't going to let my cocker have the surgery she was suggesting because I found the ointment worked very well in controlling it, her response was "Oh yeah, that sometimes works pretty well for some dogs." Well duh!!!


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

We recently met a guy that found his vet to be all in for making just money!

His chi had a "serious heart condition" and the vet was trying to sell all sort of procedures for her..then she found other "problems" and the surgeries and medicines kept going up and up...when the vet told him it was gonna cost him $8000 after a few "required" procedures....he looked for a second opinion...well, his chi had a heart condition but it wasn't life threatening like the other vet had said and surgery was out of the question...

my point is...some vets see an oportunity to make $$$ and they take it..when the solution is simpler than what they know it can be.

Try the lube thing and maybe get a second opinion...surgery is only the LAST RESORT.

 Hope your puppy gets better.


----------



## JoJos_Mom (Dec 24, 2005)

When all was said and done, JoJo's eye surgery totalled about $250, which included pain management and antibiotic ointment. I think it's less expensive to have the lid completely removed. Also, the 'Cherry Eye' has only ever occured in that one eye. 

Prior to the surgery I had tried massaging the eye to restore the eye lid, but my efforts were unsuccessful (I tried a few times while JoJo was sleeping). I have a wonderful relationship with my vet and was (and continue to be) completely comfortable with his recommendations.


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

I would definatly go with the suture procedure.
If your vet won't do it, find a canine opthomologist.

$250 isn't really that much when you compare it to the cost of having to treat the dry eye.


----------



## dolly'sgrandma (Nov 8, 2005)

It all comes down to trusting your vet, that's for sure. I had a friend whose dog had a "tumor"...she went to a specialist and several hundreds of dollars later, it was removed. It then reappeared, and by then she was using her now family vet. SHE said, "It's a fatty lipoma" and aspirated it. That was years ago.

However, the first could have been cancerous, but it's hard to say. It was identical to my friend. It cost a LOT.

I would trust my vet, and I would get the surgery...but I think the lubricant certainly couldn't hurt in the meantime!

Good luck!


----------



## banditsmom (Jul 3, 2006)

Thank's so much for everyone's great advice. Bandit is scheduled to have his surgery tomorrow. I have to take him in the morning around 8;30 and drop him off. I'm really hoping it will help him because the ointment done nothing for him so I really think he does need the surgery.


Thanks again everyone


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

banditsmom said:


> Thank's so much for everyone's great advice. Bandit is scheduled to have his surgery tomorrow. I have to take him in the morning around 8;30 and drop him off. I'm really hoping it will help him because the ointment done nothing for him so I really think he does need the surgery.
> 
> 
> Thanks again everyone


Which procedure are you getting done?

Please let us know how it goes and how he's doing


----------



## dolly'sgrandma (Nov 8, 2005)

We'll be thinking and praying for you. One thing I've learned on this board is that these little dogs are TOUGH. He'll be fine and back to normal in no time.


----------



## banditsmom (Jul 3, 2006)

He's getting the tuck instead of the full removal. I dropped him off at 8;30 this morning and he should be getting ready to have it anytime now, I will be going back this afternoon to visit and was told it's possible i can bring him home tonight just depending how he's doing if not then I can pick him up tomorrow. Not counting his pain meds or anything like that it's looking just the surgery she said would be around 60.00 but my vet is very reasonable priced. I really hope the little guy does Ok I don't like such a tiny baby needing surgery.

Thanks again for everyone's thoughts and prayers for my boy


----------



## tinalicious (Aug 7, 2004)

Good luck and best wishes! Bandit will be better in no time!


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

banditsmom said:


> He's getting the tuck instead of the full removal. I dropped him off at 8;30 this morning and he should be getting ready to have it anytime now, I will be going back this afternoon to visit and was told it's possible i can bring him home tonight just depending how he's doing if not then I can pick him up tomorrow. Not counting his pain meds or anything like that it's looking just the surgery she said would be around 60.00 but my vet is very reasonable priced. I really hope the little guy does Ok I don't like such a tiny baby needing surgery.
> 
> Thanks again for everyone's thoughts and prayers for my boy


I think you made the right choice with the tuck, and $60 isn't too bad.
He'll be in our prayers. Please let us know how he's doing


----------



## JoJos_Mom (Dec 24, 2005)

Wow $60 is great! 

I hate having to leave my baby at the vets, I cry *every* time! I can't imagine having to leave JoJo OVERNIGHT!! ::horror::

Keep us posted banditsmom!


----------



## banditsmom (Jul 3, 2006)

Well bandit is home and doing great he didn't end up having to spend the night after all. I went and visited him around 4pm this afternoon and they let me bring him home. I'm happy he's doing so good I think I for sure made the right decision with the surgery he had. They said since he woke up this morning around 10am all he had been doing was howling lol my baby doesn't like to not have attention. So one of the techs had pretty much been sitting and rocking him most of the day did i mention he's very spoiled little boy. 


Thanks for all the well wishes


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

That's wonderful news!

I know you are glad to have him home!
Sounds like everything went well, he's a little trooper!

Go Bandit :thumbup:


----------

